# Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle



## trs900 (Jun 1, 2002)

My friend has a 2004 Turbo S and rear spoiler pops up at 40mph instead of 93mph...any way to adjust or shut it off with switch or ??
Thanks in advance


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (trs900)*

switch is under the dash, just to the right of the steering column. I think there used to be some type of flashloader that would lower the speed it raises, but not sure about making it deploy later. If it's a huge deal I will trade your friend my 2000 GLX 1.8T for the Turbo S so you can have the 93 mph deployment.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (Yurko)*

There are three things you can do.
1.) Do a mod to disable the auto deployment. This will force it into a "manual only" type of situation. It would only deply / retract with the use of the button.
2.) Trade your spoiler motor (or buy from dealership) with someone with a '99 - '01 1.8t New Beetle that deploys at 93mph.
3.) Buy a tailwagger and set the deploy / retract speed yourself. http://www.lupine.com/tw/

I have a tailwagger and love it.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_There are three things you can do.

I'm surprised none of those are VAG-COM related...
You would think you could change such since it's related to WSS readings...
- Erik


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (bluefox280)*

You'd think. But no such luck.
The settings are controlled in a chip in the spoiler motor (located in the hatch). Not by the ECU.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_The settings are controlled in a chip in the spoiler motor (located in the hatch). Not by the ECU.

Time to hack into that thing then! WOOT! Weekend project!








- Erik


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (bluefox280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_Time to hack into that thing then! WOOT! Weekend project!








- Erik

Already been done.


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (trs900)*

i have a 01 beetle, i'll trade with you. go to SFGTG!!!!!


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_Already been done.

Have a link?
Mine hasn't; but going to attempt.
- Erik


----------



## GBGTI (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (bluefox280)*

Let me know how easy it is to get to the motor/wiring harness. I'm going to see what's up with my spoiler not functioning at all (even with switch) this weekend and wondering how difficult it will be to tear into the hatch


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (bluefox280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_
Have a link?
Mine hasn't; but going to attempt.
- Erik

Posted above. See info about the tailwagger.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (GBGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GBGTI* »_Let me know how easy it is to get to the motor/wiring harness. I'm going to see what's up with my spoiler not functioning at all (even with switch) this weekend and wondering how difficult it will be to tear into the hatch









It's actually very simple. Took me about 15 minutes to pull out the cover on the hatch, swap the wiring harness, and put the cover back on.
IIRC correctly, there are just a few screws, then the back cover just pops off (with a little pulling).
Once you have that inside plastic cover off around the hatch, it's very easy to see the motor and wiring harness.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_Posted above. See info about the tailwagger.


Oh, I was thinking there was a more cheaper way with some wiring splicing....
- Erik


----------



## trs900 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Any way to adjust when rear spoiler pops up on Turbo Beetle (pdoel)*

Thanks for the info I will pass it along...


----------

